# going to put an ad out there, and, also looking for anyone that is successful at..



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

..working from home.  I think I would do best at doing something from home.  Lots of clerical skills, but I could also try buying and then selling on Ebay.  Input welcome.  I found the site called Great Aupair (still going strong with a lot more variety then just nanny/aupair) so that is where I plan to put my ad to do a live-in, or live-out babysitter, personal assistant etc.

I don't care where it is anymore, I am sick of being turned down left and right, so, if I have to relocate, so be it.  I don't have any major roots here anyway.  I simply have to win some bread, and am willing to try "almost" anything (shut up Phil, LOL).

I do hope there is someone on here that is earning money by working from home, someone that may give me an idea on how to do that.  I love thriftstores and garage sales but EBAY is just changed so much, and grown.  Just wondering if it's even a viable option.  I think I really talking to myself but since I was running around SF, thought I'd sort of "say it out-loud Denise


----------



## Ina (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi nwlady, Do you have payroll skills?  I ran,a janitorial company for 15 years, and we had 329 employees. Sometime when I got overwhelmed with the data load, I would use a couple of people online I trusted to help with payroll, inventory, or even research. Try mentioning your skills for not only a permanent job, but as a backup for heavy load times. I people I used said they made more working as back-ups, than for one employer. :cart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you Ina, yes, I have done payroll as well, mostly entering/figuring hours from like 150 timecards, but I enjoyed it.  Thank you sweet lady, for your input.  I will use it Denise


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 14, 2014)

There are some localised versions of Gumtree/eBay being run out here.  Just someone with time on the their hands running 'Buy or Swap' type sites for the local town and surroundings.  I don't imagine it would make you rich though.

 Seems to be going gangbusters, especially among the families with kids who buy and swap clothes, toys, sporting gear etc.  Also the farming people organize small scale stock sales, lending/hiring machinery etc between themselves cutting out the agents. Pets get minded and sold, garden waterers hired for holidays away, and emergency one off baby sitters found among neighbours who didn't know anyone was looking for one.
 I'd guess the 'fee' is pretty small but everyone seems happy enough with how it's going.  The shipping costs are not a bother as everything is local and by and large pick up only.  It's cheaper and easier than running a local newspaper too. 

 I only know about the one running in a town where relatives are but there are others springing up fast I believe.  They're like the old Co-op stores/trading posts/notice boards we missed so much in country towns when the Supermarkets killed them off.  
The only non-fans are the local 'Chamber of Commerce', especially ones who sell kids clothes at hair-raising prices.  

I think, but not sure, that's it's subscriber membership thing to keep outsiders from scamming but I can find out more if it interests you at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2014)

Care.com is a place that provides people with caregivers, nannies, babysitters, etc.  You can specify for areas in your particular location.  Looks like you would register, create a profile, then scan their ads for something that looked interesting to you.  Just an idea Denise, something to check out...http://www.care.com/how-it-works-providers-p1058.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> There are some localised versions of Gumtree/eBay being run out here.  Just someone with time on the their hands running 'Buy or Swap' type sites for the local town and surroundings.  I don't imagine it would make you rich though.
> 
> Seems to be going gangbusters, especially among the families with kids who buy and swap clothes, toys, sporting gear etc.  Also the farming people organize small scale stock sales, lending/hiring machinery etc between themselves cutting out the agents. Pets get minded and sold, garden waterers hired for holidays away, and emergency one off baby sitters found among neighbours who didn't know anyone was looking for one.
> I'd guess the 'fee' is pretty small but everyone seems happy enough with how it's going.  The shipping costs are not a bother as everything is local and by and large pick up only.  It's cheaper and easier than running a local newspaper too.
> ...



I would be interested.  It's possible something might go like that around here.  The "natives" dislike how our town has been taken over by the bigshots and we have such poor, customer service from outsiders.  

Definitely interested, Denise PS Thank you so much Di!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 14, 2014)

Could take a few days, I don't have the email address or new phone no. of the one who used it, she's moved to another town recently, but I'll get them from her Mum and find out all I can about how it worked.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2014)

Don't worry Di, I have some things going (irons in the fire) and I am sure something is going to come up.  I have a safe, good place to live right now so I am not in dire need, it's just I can't stop trying because eventually a bill isn't going to get payed and so on:gettoworkmeaning "me" get to work, lol)


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2014)

I can draw my SS after I turn 62 in Dec. long way off.  Jobs are very scarce here, everywhere I imagine.  I am in very good shape ( I do bodyweight exercises, walk/hike) but I hurt my arms and hands on a warehouse job I did, but not disabled as I can still use them.  I mean, for very light type work, just not repetitive or heavy lifting.  One reason I went back to school was to learn more about business, accounting, and especially ecommerce.  

You are fortunate to have your income, but I am sure you've also seen some hard-times, and understand Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm not saying the people in my life have been perfect, but it's been mostly my choices that have landed me near poverty.  Now all I want to do is make the right choices, and I seem to have no choices, LOL!! What up man:shucks:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Care.com is a place that provides people with caregivers, nannies, babysitters, etc.  You can specify for areas in your particular location.  Looks like you would register, create a profile, then scan their ads for something that looked interesting to you.  Just an idea Denise, something to check out...http://www.care.com/how-it-works-providers-p1058.html



I'm sorry Seabreeze, didn't catch this one.  Thank you for the link, I will take a look, and probably put my ad on this site as well, thank you again!! Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you anyway Di I do appreciate your trying to help me Denise


----------



## DanWestlake (Mar 1, 2014)

Just an idea, what about daycare? Working parents need daycare and home daycare I would assume is cheaper than regular daycare there just like it is here. You could post on Craigs List or http://ebayclassifieds.com


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 1, 2014)

I appreciate your help Dan but that's not for me.


----------

